

Russia, Glenn Beck agree: Google fomenting actual revolutions - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/russia-glenn-beck-agree-google-fomenting-actual-revolutions.ars

======
mgrouchy
I'm just gonna throw this out there.

Glenn Beck is a fucking crackpot.

Other crazy shit Glenn Beck has said:

"I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for
them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." –on why
people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The
Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007

"Al Gore's not going to be rounding up Jews and exterminating them. It is the
same tactic, however. The goal is different. The goal is globalization...And
you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did. That's what Al
Gore, the U.N., and everybody on the global warming bandwagon [are doing]."
–"The Glenn Beck Program," May 1, 2007

Edit: I can't comment on whether Vladimir Putin's is a Crackpot.

~~~
jswinghammer
He's so frustrating to me as a libertarian. He sometimes says things I agree
with so I want to believe he's not a complete lunatic but then he wears those
glasses and starts writing on a chalkboard...

He did a show on one of my favorite books (The Road to Serfdom) and got people
buying it which I think is a good thing.

I've only seen his show from clips on the Daily Show though. I have no
interest in wasting my life watching his show.

------
JamieEi
This is about defending crony capitalism. The patrons of the radical right
make lots of money cooperating with authoritarian regimes in oil-rich
countries, so lapdogs like Beck do what they can to move popular opinion in
their favor.

~~~
abrown28
Do you believe the radical left is on your side?

~~~
JamieEi
Who is this radical left you speak of? Do you mean Comedy Central? I don't
think that there is a left-wing analogue of the radical right with anything
approaching the same level of organization, funding or popular impact.

I would think that as Americans we would all be on the side of people
overthrowing repressive, autocratic, even murderous regimes. It saddens me
that Beck et al are not.

~~~
abrown28
I'm for the overthrow of repressive, autocratic and murderous regimes as long
as there is some hope of replacing it with something better. I'm not sure
that's the case in Egypt but I hope it is. Egypt will not be better off if the
muslim brotherhood takes over and institute sharia law.

~~~
cleverjake
Just to be clear - unless there is a certain better replacement the murderous
regimes should be left in power?

------
sophacles
What I just can't wrap my head around is this: I thought that the whole point
of Beck et. al. was the we should give more freedoms to Companies (and
business). So why is it a problem when a company decides to start influencing
people?

~~~
phren0logy
The "whole point" is to sell advertising and books. Having a coherent set of
ideas is not necessary.

